# Passport Retrieval



## lemon pessimist (Jan 10, 2016)

I had an altercation with a co-worker a almost a month back which led to him getting injured and going to the hospital
The police got involved and I ended up going to jail for two days whilst the police figured out what to do.
Cut a long story short the case was dropped by the 'co-worker' shortly after I was granted 'kafala' (bail) due to my passport being given to the police station of which I was being held.

Ive been informed by the person that I need to go with him to the police station to retrieve my passport back, my question is, is the any other way for me to get my passport back? or how long they will hold it for?

Thanks, any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to the Police Station on your own and ask them there, it may be that he has to sign something to say the case has been dropped - did he drop it or did the Police/Public Prosecutor - if it was the former it doesn't _necessarily _mean that the State has dropped the case.

You can check the case on line with the case number and Police Station, it's in Arabic but copy and paste it into Google Translate.


----------



## lemon pessimist (Jan 10, 2016)

Sound mate, the prosecutor said that as we were working together and it happened outside of work hours it was more like a family feud! He very simply said try and make up with him and then gave me bail. Literally days after,at work I had a meeting with managers and the co-worker dropped the case.

Just anxious to know the whereabouts of my passport and the ways of which to get it back!

Thanks very much for your help though mate


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Passport will be where you handed it in. To get it back you need a letter from PP to say there is no case and your PP is free to pick up - take it to the Police Station where the case was originally filed and pick it up.

It'll cost you around 150 for the paperwork.


----------



## lemon pessimist (Jan 10, 2016)

How and where do I contact public prosecutor?

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

They're on the creek, Bur Dubai side of it, right next to floating bridge, get there at 7am (seriously) you'll be in and out in no time, take the receipt for your passport and anything else you were given.

When you go in, take a ticket, at that time you should be in and out in 20 minutes max.


----------



## lemon pessimist (Jan 10, 2016)

So ill turn up to the PP, documents in hand then simply grab the letter then go straight to the station yeah?

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

lemon pessimist said:


> So ill turn up to the PP, documents in hand then simply grab the letter then go straight to the station yeah?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Easy, like most things here, when you know the process.


----------

